# Smokin Pro



## marty catka (Dec 24, 2009)

Just snatched a Char Griller Smokin Pro at my local Lowe's on sale for $99.00.  Side fire box was available as well, not as good a deal, but picked it up for $69.00.  Got a few of the items I'll need for the posted mods, but the rest of it will have to wait until after the holidays.  Need to pick up the therms on e-bay as well as a side burner.  May as well put all the tricks on it.  Will post pics when all is done.  Too busy for much else right now.


----------



## rickw (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## howufiga (Dec 24, 2009)

I love mine!  The charbroil shaker basket is easiest mod!  For $13 you can't go wrong!  Good luck with your mods!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new rig. You will learn to love it more really soon too.


----------



## vince (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats on your new smoker!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 24, 2009)

COngrats on the smoker! I can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## olewarthog (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new CG. It's easy to get overwhelmed with all the various ways guys have moded their CGs. There are several CG owners here that are always willing to help.


----------



## billbo (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice deal! Keep us posted on the mods!


----------



## warthog (Dec 24, 2009)

Enjoy it. Yes check out the mods for this baby.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, here goes, 1st attempt at Qview to post my mods on my Char Griller Super Pro.  Not the Smokin Pro as thread is titled. With apologies to Phil Lee, whose post I followed almost to a tee.

First let's try a picture of the Final Unit
[/IMG]


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, one more time. 
Full pic of final unit


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I got it now.  

Okay, you saw the final product.  Now here we go with 

Wheel Mods.  The black ones were on sale for $5.99 at Harbor Freight.  Thanks Phil for the advice on the step drill.  


Now the baffle.  Read in other posts how some used steel and some used foil.  I went inbetween.  Used aluminum flashing. 



For the tuning plate supports I slotted angle and a large baking sheet for a tuning plate. These were items I had on hand so it help keep my build costs in line.  I also borrowed someone else's idea on the forum here and drilled progressively larger holes in my tuning plate.  Saw this on the Horizon website as well. 





Stack mod


Charcoal Basket - not heavy duty, but the cheap shaker basket for now.  Keeping cost down to add the side burner.



Remote Thermometer entry point.  My apologies to Phil, in my higher intelligence, I decided I knew better and didn't go down three inches as prescribed.  The result is the ugly notch in my shelf, but I wasn't putting another hole in the smoker.  My advice is to follow the sticky.



Grate level thermometers 



Space blankets, actually insulating blankets used indrustially.  We won't talk about their origins
	






And finally, the cover.  I've got a nice tarp I'm going to throw over it during the snowy season.



Next phase is to have my nephews come and haul it out of my basement (too cold to work in garage), put the front shelf and side burner back on and get it seasoned.  That will be this weekend weather permitting and we'll have pics of that too.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

What did I do wrong?


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

Wheel mods


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

Baffle


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

Charcoal basket


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

Stack mod


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

Therrmometer Upgrade


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

Remote Therm cable access.  Again, my apologies to Mr. Phil Lee for not having followed his sticky to the tee here.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

Tuning plate with gradually increasing diameter holes. 





Space Blankets



With cover



And finally, the full Monty


----------



## marty catka (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that I finally figured out posting the pics.


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 12, 2010)

Good job on the mods. It should be ready to turn out some mouthwatering que. Now that you have the posting pics thing down, we'll be looking forward to more.


----------



## jak757 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice job on the mods.  My Char-Griller is in the box, ready for me to put together and modify.  I'll be doing many of the same you have.  I like the space blanket!  Where can I find one of those?


----------



## marty catka (Jan 13, 2010)

Let's just say that I am not at liberty to discuss the origins of the space blanket.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 14, 2010)

Geez, I print out the instructions, buy the extras, do the mods, figure out the Qview, post pics and I don't get no points! What's a guy gotta do around here?  Okay, pics of the seasoning and first smoke gonna follow.


----------



## schmoke (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats on the mods.  My mod parts are here next to my desk waiting for a weekend I have free.  Soon, I hope - I can't wait to get started.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 14, 2010)

Put mine together in the basement.  It was too cold in the garage to work on it.  Besides, I wanted to take my time and get it right, no rushing.  Had to get my nephews over to haul it out.  Also had to remove side burner and front shelf, but hey, it went together easier the second time around.


----------

